# Who is using a E-sense ?



## Vicki (15/9/14)

I am looking for a supplier.


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

Vicki said:


> I am looking for a supplier.


 
if i remember correctly that is a product done by vape culture.. not 100% sure tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vicki (15/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> if i remember correctly that is a product done by vape culture.. not 100% sure tho


 
Thank you. I sent them an e-mail.


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

no


Vicki said:


> Thank you. I sent them an e-mail.


no problem glad to have helped


----------



## wildcrazyheart (18/9/14)

Vicki said:


> I am looking for a supplier.


----------

